# WOAH BABY!



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

So first litter ever born...in the middle of the day! I checked before I went to school-no babies, and when I came home boy was i surprised to find momma had a whopper litter. 16 babies! She was huge so I knew it had to be a big litter but lordy! But I'm absolutly stoked i love the little fellas already.  Pistures will be up tomorow, I know youve all seen pinkies, but, you can never see too many.  plus they are darned cute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice start!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

recounted...17 babies actually lol. Mother is a first time so i dont know where this monstrous number comes from. Shes amazingly lax about me intruding on her nest. i dont do it often but she never seems to care when I do, in fact she climbs up my hand to play. The only thing I'm worried about is if she can take care of them all, some of the babies dont have milk bellies which worries me. Also, I dont know if my sisters scent somehow leaked and and got her nervus, but she moved the nest to the opposite side. Oh mothers.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm jealous that she lets you in the nest. Mine gets mean. :-(


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, well shes a very meek little rodent so she doesnt really have the ability to fight lol. Recently shes been surpriseingly affectionate, licking me hands when i reach in. shes an exception to the norm I think though.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Most mice dont care if you go in the nest, ones that do really shouldent be bred from... :?


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

update-culled to twelve, but my other mouse gave birth to four and they where in horrible shape. They where freezing cold, strewn around the area and had no milk bellies. I surregated them to Aneilka emediatly. She took them all in emediatly. Sadly one died. Im super excited though because they are mystery color.


----------

